# Suns/76ers



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Comes on in about ten minutes, should be a really good one, Philadelphia has been playing very well since the preseason.

I think we should win this one, the only things to worry about tonight are Thomas destroying us on the offensive glass and Iverson going off for 50.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Phoenix is the only team that held Iverson to a career average under 20.

Jackson Vroman is starting. Q is either out or on the bench tonight. I heard he was out but couldn't figure out if they were saying for the night or of the starting lineup.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Good first quarter, JJ's shot .


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Shawn Marion 5 points 4 rebounds 3 assists 3 steals in first quater


the suns:drool:


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

25-2 pts off turnovers with 5 minutes left in the half. Christ.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

1:00 min. left in the 2nd quarter
Suns 64
Sixers 48

Suns 7-15 from 3 (Marion 3-6)

Go Mike Go :grinning:


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Lol

damn, another blowout. Hopefully suns hold on.

This team is establishing itself as a blow out team. They dont play defense but they will go-all-out on the offensive end.

They may end up averaging over 110 points a game this season, havent seen that high since 1993's suns team, who averaged 113.4 ppg.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Damn this is the most exciting basketball I have seen in years...


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Amare has 16 in just 13 minutes.. as aggressive as he is being on offense he may well be at or near the top of the league in pts/48.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Damn this is the most exciting basketball I have seen in years...


I'm not so surprised because the italian teams of D'Antoni (even when I was player or coach) were always excting to see !


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

this team has blown me away so far, so freaking good on offense its unbelivable


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Good win.. Nash was great, nice consistent game from Amare tonight. Marion faltered quite a bit in the second half but still had a nice game overall.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Yeah Marion's 7 straight misses in the third quarter got us out of our game a little bit.

I didn't like the officiating at all in this game. Iverson got every call but you have to expect that on the road.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Iggy looked great tonight.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Great game. Suns looking really good. Great running game, and with that outside shooting, its spelling a lot of trouble for teams. 

How good is JJ? That 10 foot floater is money every time.

And I love when Amare tries to break the rim, shouldnt even be a T imo. Adds to the excitement.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> How good is JJ? That 10 foot floater is money every time.


Yeah, he really started going to that last year after the Marbury trade, that is definitely his go-to shot, it's also by far the prettiest floater in the league (but that's just the way Johnson plays, everything he does out there looks damn good).


----------

